# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.5 released: ***I8190 S3 Mini Super Fast Unlock***

## mohamed73

*-Added I8190 Galaxy S3 Mini Super Fast DIRECT Unlock No more flash, root, etc... needed  3 Seconds DIRECT Unlock   Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version! 
Latest NsPro version can be downloaded from:
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- From NsPro Support Area*

----------


## joujou11

شكرا

----------

